# All of my friends ditched me



## j1998h (Jul 10, 2016)

I have been in college for two months now and I was having the time of my life. All of sudden my friends decided to tell me that I don't fit in the friend group. I asked then what they meant and they said that they couldn't give an exact reason. They asked me to stop hanging out with them. I don't know what to do. These friends made me so happy and then this happens. I know some of you are going to say to join a club and such and I might do that, but I feel like that won't be enough. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well they definately dont seem like "friends". Perhaps try associating yourself with someone else? Or making new friends, etc?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

That's rough man.

One thing you definitely *should not* do is follow them around and try to include yourself in their group. They made it clear they don't want to hang around you. You'll just come off as desperate and needy.

Is there one person though in the group that you feel you genuinely have a connection with and they probably feel the same, but they probably just don't want to go up against the group? You might want to reach out to that one person and make plans to do something individual (just the two of you). If not, I say your only choice is to look for another group of friends.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I understand you OP. In high school I hanged out with the weirdos, outcasts and weeaboos all the time, but once I criticized the transsexual ecchi sh*t they were discussing and they decided to kick me out of their clique. They also deleted me from their social media, called me a normie, reactionary freak etc.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

They sound like they are still in their high school teeny peer pressure phase.


----------

